# Seeds



## PAWPAW50 (Aug 8, 2014)

CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHAT IS CATATONIC???? SOME ONE GAVE ME A FEW SEEDS.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 8, 2014)

catatonic- Characterized by marked motor abnormalities including immobility (catalepsy or stupor), excessive motor activity (purposeless agitation), extreme negativism, mutism, posturing or stereotyped movements, echolalia, and/or echopraxia.

there ya go.

..and, no. it's against the rules to give you seeds,  though i'm sure we were all lining up to do so with how nicely you ask

*BTW, you don't need to keep making the same post 
we helped you with ca*nn*atonic, if that wasn't correct; try google


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2014)

I think he said someone gave him some seeds.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 8, 2014)

my bad 
owly i guess cause i was tired of seeing it asked yet again. 
even answered yesterday's


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2014)

I understand completely Kaotik. I think he uses caps cause he has bad eyes... He is just getting used to the forum.

Hey Kaotik, lets smoke a bowl, me and you.  I need one.


----------



## PAWPAW50 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you no i was not looking for seeds some :aokne gave me three seeds


----------



## PAWPAW50 (Aug 10, 2014)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP Rosebud TO EVERY ONE ELSE PLEASE BE PATIENT WITH MY POST I'M NEW TO THIS WHOLE THING THREADS AND GROWING. I HAVE BEEN ON OTHER PAGES AND THEY WERE JUST TO HARSH ON NEWBIES SO I FOUND THIS ONE. AND I HOPE TO HAVE A BETTER TIME ON HERE.#BLAZED :joint4:


----------



## kaotik (Aug 10, 2014)

i apologize for my tone earlier. 
FYI it's good to wait for replies, and post in the thread you already made, rather that start a new one 

but yeah, as mentioned the strain you have is likely Cannatonic, you can search google for more precise info.  it's a popular medical strain.
 will be good for medical problems, but likely wont be the best choice for a potent recreational smoke.
i assume you have it for medical, so i hope it helps


----------



## giggy (Aug 17, 2014)

try this.
http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/cannatonic


----------



## PAWPAW50 (Aug 18, 2014)

No problem


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Giggy, good site  I saved it in my favorites. I want to try the Cannatonic. sounds like it could be a good pain relief strain.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 18, 2014)

Have two Cannatonic going outdoor right now. Really excited for this harvest. Picked up a gram at the dispencery to see what I'm in for and I'm excited! Def for med purpose with high CBD and low thc levels. Isn't heady at all, but great for taking the edge off physically.

Here's one of them. They are each in 30 gallon totes 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2014)

Where did your buddy get the seeds?  Were these seeds picked out of good bud?  Or did he get them from a seed bank?


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Giggy, good site  I saved it in my favorites. I want to try the Cannatonic. sounds like it could be a good pain relief strain.



i find myself there every once in awhile checking out different strains too.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Giggy, I thought you were having to take some time off the forum?? Are you like me? you cant stay away from talking shop and experiencing all the growing? It is totally addictive, this hobby of growing lovely MJ


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Giggy, I thought you were having to take some time off the forum?? Are you like me? you cant stay away from talking shop and experiencing all the growing? It is totally addictive, this hobby of growing lovely MJ



yes i had to back away just after i joined this forum from rollitup, my wife got scared as hell because i had so many plants. i have thinned them out quite a bit so she's cool with it now. we will be married 30 years this sunday, so i try to keep her happy. yes it is very addictive, when i don't have nothing growing i don't know what to do.


----------



## PAWPAW50 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess he baught some from a seed bank and sent me a few of them thanks for your reply


----------



## PAWPAW50 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess he got them from a seed bank over seas
:afroweed:


----------

